
Ask HN: Have you designed or created a physical product? If so, what is it? - vanilla-almond
I suspect that the majority of developers today are creating digital-only products.<p>But what about those of you who have created a physical product? What is the product you created and what motivated you to create it?<p>It doesn&#x27;t have to be computing-related - anything physical counts e.g. a piece of electronic equipment, a board game you designed, a custom mouse mat...the list is probably endless.<p>Would be great hear your thoughts. Thank you :-)
======
ecesena
Solo, an open source security key. Think of the open source counterpart of a
Yubikey or Google Titan. Just a few hours ago we've been featured by
Kickstarter:
[https://solokeys.com/kickstarter](https://solokeys.com/kickstarter)

What makes Solo special is that it's the first security key:

1) open source + FIDO2:
[https://github.com/SoloKeysSec/solo](https://github.com/SoloKeysSec/solo)

2) NFC + USB-C

3) in many colors, i.e. "customizable" also by non-tech people

